# Coming back from the dead



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

recently i have taken interest in my grand dad's GTO from 68. last week we took it out and cleaned it up a bit. it doesnt run but it does turn over great! here are some pictures. We washed and waxed it and cleaned the interior and temporarily paint the seat till we fixed the car in good running condition then focus on the interior replacement.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

here are the lights


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that interior cleaned up nice, get'r running and work on it as you go, looks very solid, not all cars need a frame off. those lights will actually flip over when you get the motor and vacuum solenoid working.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

this one doesnt need one. its been in storage 30 years of its life and the only rust is in the trunk but there is a softball size hole in it. but other than that NO rust.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Great job cleaning that up, that must have been some work. I would take that goofy looking door ding strip off the side, heat it with a hair dryer and slowly peel it off. Looks like you have 69 grills and valence, that could be expensive to make it correct.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks man yeah it was quite a bit of work. haha yeah i agree my grandpa regrets putting that on however he drilled holes to put it on....gosh! oh i know but idk if it is a 69 valence i think it might be a 70 but i was thinking about leaving the grill and change the valence back.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice Find! Reminds me of pulling mine out of a barn. I'll have to post those pictures sometime.

-Thor


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah now that I look at it more closely, it's not a 69, I just assumed it was because of the grills. That isn't a 70 or 71 or 72, don't really know what it is. Just changing the valence and the turn signals may not be real expensive, but getting the chrome trim is pricey (like $400) unless you get lucky and find some in good condition and get them chromed.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

oh yeah i know... however.. there is someone that actually was saving all the chrome for me. one of my friends has it and is giving it to me


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, quite the transformation. 
Crazy that he let it sit all those years with the top down. It may never straighten out again without cracking to pieces.
Have you gotten together with Jetstang yet ? he's in the same town and may be a good source of parts and info.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

haha i know! the reason why is because the top was already ripped and torn. yes i have talking to him however this car is not where i am it up in south carolina still :-[ cheaper resto up there cause my grandpa has friends =-]


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is an incredible car! Get it down here, and I'll help you all I can, and try to keep you in check on doing the 20" rim thing, lol..
You are very lucky. Don't let them keep it to long, or he may keep it.. But that is OK also. A place in FWB does tops, they're supposed to be pretty good, but if he has friends in SC, may be better to get it done there.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks man! hahaha there is no way i am putting 20' rims on this thing im keeping those rallye II's on it. i have like two extra ones for it too. hopefully i can bring it done here when we get a lot of the major stuff fixed (hole in the trunk, new paint touch, crease in the hood, and the fact it wont start). yeah its better to leave it up there cause one of his friends haas a shop where he can do all the work himself..free labor!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

you dont see many gtos with a split bench seat.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Why did you come back? It's summer, it would be great to spend a few months up there with Gramps getting the car running and go for a spin with him, especially if he has some old timer mechanics up there to help out, that would be a great life experience.. Then you could be the free labor you are talking about and get the satisfaction and knowledge of doing the car, really make it yours..


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

free: i thought the same.

jet: i have a job and i wish i could stay up there the whole summer but i need to make money for college but more importantly to buy stuff for the car. im trying to go up there for a week every month and thats the best i can do.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

68goatragtop said:


> free: i thought the same.
> 
> .


im not saying there were none. i owned a 68 with bench seat and column shift. i think it was factory but i never got documentation on it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68goatragtop said:


> free: i thought the same.
> 
> jet: i have a job and i wish i could stay up there the whole summer but i need to make money for college but more importantly to buy stuff for the car. im trying to go up there for a week every month and thats the best i can do.


O well, just a thought. My daughter just graduated and got a full time job already, she is thinking she just gave up her last summer of freedom, so she's in the same boat.. Cool if you get up there for a few weeks, should be a good time.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

freethinker said:


> im not saying there were none. i owned a 68 with bench seat and column shift. i think it was factory but i never got documentation on it.


oh i know that i think you were able to pick which one you wanted to recieve


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

jetstang said:


> O well, just a thought. My daughter just graduated and got a full time job already, she is thinking she just gave up her last summer of freedom, so she's in the same boat.. Cool if you get up there for a few weeks, should be a good time.


yeah it sorta sucks but as long as i can go up and help and get some training its cool.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My '67 GTO is documented with a split bench and 4 speed trans... As much as I'm trying to put it back to original, I can't get past the bench seat in a GTO. It will have buckets and no console if I ever get it done...


----------

